# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Αγορά οθόνης σε HP Pavilion G6 1220 SV

## manos_3

Γεια σας.Σε ένα HP Pavilion G6 1220 SV έχει σπάσει η οθόνη και θέλω να την αλλάξω.
Στο e-bay βρήκα μόνο για το G6 1220 SΑ .

http://search.eim.ebay.gr/?elc=3&kw=...20+screen&ect=

Θα ταιριάζει η οθόνη ή θα έχω πρόβλημα;;;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## angel_grig

Λογικα ναι..και αυτο γιατι στο service manual (υπαρχει στο site της hp) αναφερεται γενικα η σειρα G6-για μεγαλυτερη σιγουρια ρωτα τον πωλητη.Αυτος θα σου πει.Μπορεις επισης να βγαλεις την οθονη κσι να ψαξεις ακριβως το μοντελλο της (πχ samsung xxxxxx)

----------


## manos_3

> Λογικα ναι..και αυτο γιατι στο service manual (υπαρχει στο site της hp) αναφερεται γενικα η σειρα G6-για μεγαλυτερη σιγουρια ρωτα τον πωλητη.Αυτος θα σου πει.Μπορεις επισης να βγαλεις την οθονη κσι να ψαξεις ακριβως το μοντελλο της (πχ samsung xxxxxx)


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## JOUN

Ο μονος σιγουρος τροπος ειναι να ανοιξεις το καλυμα της οθονης του λαπτοπ(να βγαλεις τα πλαστικα γυρω-γυρω) και να δεις τον κωδικο που γραφει απο πισω.Την ιδια οθονη σιγουρα χρησιμοποιουν και αλλα λαπτοπ οποτε ετσι θα βρεις σιγουρα..

----------


## manos_3

> Ο μονος σιγουρος τροπος ειναι να ανοιξεις το καλυμα της οθονης του λαπτοπ(να βγαλεις τα πλαστικα γυρω-γυρω) και να δεις τον κωδικο που γραφει απο πισω.Την ιδια οθονη σιγουρα χρησιμοποιουν και αλλα λαπτοπ οποτε ετσι θα βρεις σιγουρα..


Τη βρήκα Γιώργο.
Συγκεκριμένα είναι το μοντέλο LTN156AT05-H07
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------

